# A Little Late But......



## shrlyjo (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi all, just wanted to introduce Gary and I to the forum. We bought our 30RKS in Nov. It was alittle shakey at first. The salesperson told us the weight on the trailer was wrong and weighed less then the sticker said. Us being the trusting folks we are believed her. My truck pulled it but it was all it could do. We took the trailer to have it weighed and the sticker was right. We didn't know what to do. We didn't want to take it back(we were in love) nor did we know if they would take it back. So Gary traded his truck in for a new truck( you guys are feeling sorry for him right?) I was happy because no more stress for my truck!!!! We went back to the manager to tell him what happened. I didn't want this to happen to someone that wouldn't be able to get a different truck and be stuck.

Gary and I have been together since we were 15 & 16. High School sweethearts. We have one son who is 25. We started camping in a popup. At the same time Gary got me a Boxer puppy(MOPAR), Moe quickly outgrew the popup so we started looking at trailers. When we found the OB it was love at first site. Our son got the popup. We couldn't wait for warm weather so we have been camping the few good weekends we have gotten. We plan to take it to Florida for 2 weeks in Feb. Daytona race week. And neither of us can wait. As long as it is warm I will be a happy camper!!! We are also looking forward to the OC campout with other Outbackers in May. Hopefully to make new friends and learn things.

So if you see us in your travels come on buy and say hi to me, Gary and Mopar!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome action

Another dealer fib story, glad to hear you were able to barely suffer by getting the new truck. Which rally in May are you going to?

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome aboard ! The 30 RKS is an awsome floorplan. Enjoy


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah. My dealer would sell a 5er to guy with a VW and charge him triple to install the brake contoller. Glad to hear everything worked out for you and welcome aboard.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *Welcome to Outbackers, shrlyjo!* action action action

And congratulations on the new Outback. That is one sweet RV!









Be sure to let us know how your adventures go, and don't be shy about asking questions!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and good luck with the new TV. Remeber always check reality before believing a dealer


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome shrlyjo to the group 
And congrats on the 30RKS
And what did the Manager say?

Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, shrlyjo, David and Mopar! action You made the right choice to keep the Outback and get a new truck. Let us know how you FL trip goes. sunny


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

New rv, truck and Daytona. I'm jealous. Welcome aboard.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

shrlyjo

welcome to you, gary & moe action

congrats on the 30rks







awesome trailer.

i to am jealous, (2 weeks at daytona). have a great time, and please take pictures to share with us.

darrel


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome.

Dealers = grain of salt reasoning

Not all dealers lie. Just the ones that are moving their lips. Make 'em back up EVERYTHING in writing.

Oh well, a lesson learned and you got your Outback. So all's well that ends well, I always say.

Hope you have great times in the new rig!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to our little corner of cyber space! There should be more folks like you walking this earth! Anyone who buys a camper to meet their dog's needs is







of high praise in my book!


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com Shrlyjo, Gary and Mopar.

Congrats on the new Outback and the Pickup as well, even tho you didn't plan to get the new pickup I'm sure ya'll will enjoy the new outfit.

Hope you have smooth sailing from here on out. Enjoy Daytona too. action

sunny

Dallas


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best site on the internet....

Now, post all the questions you want....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your TT









and an added bonus of a new truck









just add fun and you are camping sunny

Thor


----------

